# Guess What?!



## birdface

Ok gente.  I want to surprise my friend and tell het that my car is finally clean.  But, how would I say, "Guess what, my car is finally clean?"  I'm thinking, "adivinhe que? Por fim meu carro está limpo."  Could I say that??  Or is it "Sabe que?"  

Thanks


----------



## Que trem doido

Até que fim!!!!!!!!!!! Meu carro está "clean"!!!!!

Brincadeira....    Well, that is not saying Guess what though....  But I think the general idea of surprise and finally having/doing something comes across...


----------



## birdface

Ok, but, I'm still confused.  How would I, then, say Guess what??


----------



## Outsider

"Adivinhe" ou "adivinhe só" são boas traduções. 
Mas não pode dizer "Sabe que?" nem "Adivinhe que".


----------



## Que trem doido

I don't remember...  We need the help of a native speaker.  

Adivinhar our conjeturar would be some words for guess, or it seems like I heard the word "chutar" as in kick used with guessing, but I don't quite remember.....


Puxa.... que saco......


----------



## Vanda

Além das sugestões do Out, você pode dizer também:
Você não vai acreditar, mas meu carro, até que enfim, está limpo!


----------



## lulagrelhada

Em Português Português seria mais qq coisa do género: "Sabes que mais? O meu carro está finalmente limpo!"


----------



## Outsider

Bem-vindo ao fórum.

Permito-me discordar do que escreveu. "Sabes que mais?" está mais próximo de _"You know what?"_ que de _"Guess what?"_ É certo que estas duas expressões podem ser sinónimas às vezes, mas parece-me que nem sempre é assim.


----------



## spielenschach

Well, well, well, A montanha pariu um rato!


----------



## Denis555

*Que trem doido*, você tem razão. 
"Chutar" pode ter um significado parecido a "adivinhar". Mas na verdade "chutar" é "tentar adivinhar" sem ter a mínima idéia se a resposta é a certa. Veja o que diz o Dicionário Aurélio:

Chutar
(...)
2.Gír. Tentar acertar, arriscando; responder no chute (q. v.): 
_Chutou o questionário todo. _


----------



## ayupshiplad

Pode ser 'adivinha o quê'? Tenho a certeza que li essa frasa em algum lugar.


----------



## Outsider

A frase "Adivinha o quê" pode-se traduzir como _"Guess"_, mas normalmente é uma versão abreviada de _"Guess what it is"_ ou _"Guess what it was"_.


----------



## MOC

Acho que as confusões que estão a ser feitas devem-se ao facto de se estar a tentar fazer uma tradução literal, o que está a alterar o significado pretendido.

"Guess What?" pode ser traduzido simplesmente como "Adivinha...", que, pelo menos em Portugal, também se usa.


----------



## kanya22

Hi! I was talking to my friend from Brazil and I wanted to tell her 'Guess what? I'm going to Brazil!' so I asked 'Adivinhe o que?' and she didn't understand what I was trying to say, so then I looked for this thread and I posted her this:
		"Adivinhe" ou "adivinhe só" são boas traduções. 
Mas não pode dizer "Sabe que?" nem "Adivinhe que".

But she still didn't understand, so is there anyone from Brazil that knows how to say 'Guess what?' or 'Adivina qué?'??
Obrigada!


----------



## Frajola

kanya22 said:


> Hi! I was talking to my friend from Brazil and I wanted to tell her 'Guess what? I'm going to Brazil!' so I asked 'Adivinhe o que?' and she didn't understand what I was trying to say, so then I looked for this thread and I posted her this:
> "Adivinhe" ou "adivinhe só" são boas traduções.
> Mas não pode dizer "Sabe que?" nem "Adivinhe que".
> 
> But she still didn't understand, so is there anyone from Brazil that knows how to say 'Guess what?' or 'Adivina qué?'??
> Obrigada!


 
In my experience, I hear people saying "Você nem sabe!" for "Guess what!"

But I think "Advinha só" should do the trick just as well...

Other than that, make sure you also work on your intonation when delivering phrases like those, as intonation plays a key role in that context.


----------



## Carfer

Coloquialmente, eu diria: 'Sabes uma coisa? O meu carro...'
A expressão não é bonita, mas é de uso muito frequente. Na realidade, quer no português quer no inglês, a expressão  é mais uma muleta do que outra coisa e por isso eu não me preocuparia muito com uma tradução muito literal.


----------



## Outsider

kanya22 said:


> Mas não pode dizer "Sabe que?" nem "Adivinhe que".


Não, isso não se diz em português.

Outra tradução possível: "Quer ouvir uma coisa?"


----------



## kanya22

Obrigada! Era uma conversação por msn mas ela não entendia. Muito obrigada pelas respostas, já sei como dizer


----------



## Outsider

Outra ainda: "Veja só..."


----------

